# Unable to access shared files on files server



## ellieg48 (Sep 19, 2011)

Network error code 0x80070035 The network path was not found.

I read the previous posts on this error code but my sceanrio was not addressed.

Dell Optiplex 980 i5-750 2.66GHz w/4GB RAM running 64bit Win7Pro SP1 and 64bit Symantec Enterprise Protection v.11.0.630

File server is Dell PowerEdge 1900 running 64bit Win 2008 standard server w/o hyper-v, SP2 and 64bit Symantec Enterprise Protection v.11.0.630

I support an OU in a large university domain. Myself and one other user are the only people experiencing this issue in an OU comprised of over 20 machines. Any help would be most appreciated.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

machines don't count. users in this OU? Only you two have issues?

what group membership do these two have in common?
what group do the others have membership that the two of you don't?
what are the share rights set to?
can you see the share?
what part of the access is broken?


----------



## ellieg48 (Sep 19, 2011)

I am the administrator of the OU so I am a member of all the groups. I have 5 groups in common with the other user having access problems. We are co-owners of the shares we have in common.

I don't believe this is a permissions problem. We can't get to the shares because we don't have a network path to the server. Network performance is otherwise good for Exchange mail, Live Update (Symantec Enterprise Protection), Active Directory, etc. When we attempt to map a network drive or create a shortcut to a share, we can see other servers across the domain, including our own, but when we try to chose it we get the "Network path was not found" error.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

what you just describe is a permissions issue. You see the server but can't access the shares.

I would suggest you remove the 5 groups you have in common and try your access again.


----------

